# Andre Iguodala Triple Double Watch



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Should have posted this at half time, when he had 6 rebounds and 7 assists (no points though), but he now has 8 points, 8 rebounds and 9 assists with 6 minutes left in the game. Not to mention 3 steals and 0 turnovers. You think he'll hit it?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I see some Pippen in Andre. Great pick for the Sixers. That alley oop dunk from AI in the 3rd was sick.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

On a related note, Allen Iverson triple-double watch:
34 points, 10 assists, 8 turnovers


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

10x3 right now according to espn.com


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> On a related note, Allen Iverson triple-double watch:
> 34 points, 10 assists, 8 turnovers


I hate to say it, but I actually laughed at that.

I also hate to say this, but he is averaging about 7 turnovers over the past 6 games. They should let Iggy have the ball in his hands more, I think he's ready to handle it.



> I see some Pippen in Andre


Finally people are seeing it.

By the way, Iguodala finished with 10/10/10/4.

EDIT: Damn it Heinz, you beat me to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I predicted this

Can anyone find that "Rookie most likely to..." thread, I had AI as my pick


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

10/10/10/4 (steals) and 0 turnovers. He's only 21 years old!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

That's really somethin, congrats to Iggy. This kid could end up being the best of the 2004 class.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

PartisanRanger said:


> That's really somethin, congrats to Iggy. This kid could end up being the best of the 2004 class.


This brought a tear to my eye (well not really, but I was damn happy when I saw this)....people are actually starting to believe in Iggy


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey anyone where he ranks among the youngest to get a triple double?


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

Dalembert almost stopped him from getting the triple double. Did you hear them yelling at him not to go for the board? I guess he didn't realize how close Iguodala was to the triple double.

It was kind of one of those manufactured triple doubles. They brought him back on for the last minute after he had already been taken out to get his standing ovation. And when he came in he basically just stayed under the basket and waited. It's all good though. He's a great young player and played really hard tonight (on both ends of the floor I might add). He definitely deserved it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Odomiles said:


> It was kind of one of those manufactured triple doubles.


Other than bringing him in for the last few minutes of the game what part was manufactured?


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Other than bringing him in for the last few minutes of the game what part was manufactured?


Yeah I was gonna say he had 10/9/9 before coming back in.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

great game but igudala. He's gonna be a solid player.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

stupid cavs they could of had a pippen for their jordan


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> This brought a tear to my eye (well not really, but I was damn happy when I saw this)....people are actually starting to believe in Iggy


Not many people doubted that Iggy was going to be good on this level.. except Dick Vitale.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

imagine lebron and iggy on the same team.... wow, talk about a future


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Other than bringing him in for the last few minutes of the game what part was manufactured?


I'm assuming you're actually asking the question rather than being antagonistic, since you may not have gotten the game from where you live, so I'll do my best to explain.

When Dalembert went up for the board you could hear everyone yelling at him not to get it (Iguodala had been waiting under the basket to grab it) so at that point it was pretty clear that they were just trying to get him the triple double. And then on the other end, Willie Green jacked up a quick three after Iguodala has position down under. He didn't get that board so the Sixers ran back on defense. Iguodala waited under the basket for the shot and everyone moved out of the way to ensure that he got the board.

As I've mentioned, I give full credit to him for getting it. Perhaps if he hadn't have been taken out of the game that he would have gotten the rebound within the flow of the game anyways, so it's really not a big deal. I just thought it was worth pointing out.


----------



## takeanumber3333 (Apr 18, 2004)

> stupid cavs they could of had a pippen for their jordan


Well, I'm glad you can see into the future, but most of us cant tell who is a surefire player at the next level. Hindsight is 20/20


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Not many people doubted that Iggy was going to be good on this level.. except Dick Vitale.


Some people have said he wouldn't be much more then a role-player, this is the most credit i've ever seen him get at once.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I've been saying that he'll be the best in this draft for ages


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Not many people doubted that Iggy was going to be good on this level.. except Dick Vitale.


Do people still listen to him? I'm just glad he doesn't use that stupid diaper dandy quote as much anymore. He seriously needs to go away along with everybody else involved in ESPN's basketball coverage. 

Getting back on topic, yeah, good game by the A.I.'s.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Theo! said:


> I've been saying that he'll be the best in this draft for ages


Are you sure about that? He will be (very) good, maybe even a superstar, but better than Dwight Howard? Al Jefferson? Sebastian Telfair?


----------

